

Show HN: Open-source Piet Mondrian-inspired Pong - speeder
http://coderofworlds.com/frontpage/pondrian/

======
gliese1337
Given the sort of stuff that usually makes it HN's front page, it may be worth
noting here that this is a downloadable desktop application (as opposed to a
web or mobile app).

~~~
speeder
Heh, I made 3 versions of it actually, this is the third, the first two were
for iPhone, but I down own a Mac, so I cannot publish them on my own, and I
think it is at least unethical to submit stuff to app store using my employer
tools.

